# S.A.R. Locomotive Drawings



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I'm looking for drawings of S.A.R. locomotives, more specifically the Class A engines, anyone know of a source? Even just undimensioned elevations would be fine. Thanks in advance.











http://www.sarsteam.co.za/images/lo..._large.jpg


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

http://www.sarsteam.co.za/product-info.php?pid161.html 
On the same site your picture is on (www.sarsteam.co.za) there is an option to download a zipped PDF file with an example of a book that is on sale. In this example 2 -very rough- drawings of Class A locomotives *check this page *and scroll down to the bottom to the download link.

It's a start...


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Slipped Eccentric, 

Please check your private messages (PM) for a potential contact who might have the info you are looking for.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Just find another site that could be helpful: http://noarail.com/members2/v/Allan/Drawings+of+locomotives+and+rolling+stock/SAR+drawings/ 
Drawings of 9 steamers but no class A. But a lot of rolling stock drawings!


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, on the hunt...


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 18 Oct 2010 09:59 AM 
Just find another site that could be helpful: http://noarail.com/members2/v/Allan/Drawings+of+locomotives+and+rolling+stock/SAR+drawings/ 
Drawings of 9 steamers but no class A. But a lot of rolling stock drawings! 


Sorry, wrong SAR - that's South Australian Rlys, and the Dubs/Hendrie "A" is South African Rlys.. Bookmarked the link though.

J.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By jonathanj on 21 Oct 2010 08:24 PM 
Posted By Paulus on 18 Oct 2010 09:59 AM 
Just find another site that could be helpful: http://noarail.com/members2/v/Allan/Drawings+of+locomotives+and+rolling+stock/SAR+drawings/ 
Drawings of 9 steamers but no class A. But a lot of rolling stock drawings! 


Sorry, wrong SAR - that's South Australian Rlys, and the Dubs/Hendrie "A" is South African Rlys.. Bookmarked the link though.

J. 



OOPS!.... Sorry!


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Paulus, 

You are not alone.... If anyone had produced the letters SAR I too would have gone to "Sud Afrikaans Spoorwege" better known as "South African Railways"(!) 

regards 

ralph


----------

